# Faramir instead of Boromir



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

What would have happened in your opinion, if the Steward of Gondor have chosen Faramir instead of Boromir to go to Rivendell?
Better or worse. HMMMM...


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, Faramir probably would have resisted the Ring better than his proud brother, so he would not have tried to take it away from Frodo. Frodo would have no need to run away, and that would have made the parting of the fellowship harder, since Frodo would have gone back to his friends to explain his decision. Perhaps the splitting would have gone different then, with some more of them going with Frodo instead of only Sam. The potential combinations and their consequences then could make a good discusion.

Also, if Frodo does not run away, he might have been involved in the fight with the orcs and the consequences might have been catastrophic then...

Faramir would have behaved like to Boromir in the fighting scenes and similar, so there the difference is not so big. He might have discused less with Gandalf (he was better friend of his than his brother). He might have been more friendly with Aragorn, since he was less concerned with Aragorn potential claim (Faramir, after all, was only the second son, not the heir to be displaced). But perhaps not, being a prudent man, he might have realised the problems that Aragorn's claim could make. 

Faramir would have certainly taken any warnings of Galadriel very seriously and with more respect than his brother, being more learned in elvish lore.

Just some ideas there...
Regards. Elanor2


----------



## Camille (Mar 5, 2002)

I like Faramir he would have made better than Boromir, but he would not be there for Frodo in his way to Mordor... and probably if Boromir was he would took the ring and we will have Boromir the dark lord.....  or Boromir killed by the nazgul and Sauron


----------



## Aldanil (Mar 5, 2002)

Remember also that Faramir much desired to go on the mission to Imladris, as he had first and several times dreamed of the riddling rhyme which came in sleep to his brother but once, and further that Denethor their father would more willingly have sent him, but that Boromir in his great pride and strength insisted on taking the hazardous journey himself and would not be gainsaid.

Somehow I think the meeting with Frodo at Henneth Annun would have gone very differently had the brothers' places been reversed, if the Ringbearer's path had even brought him there at all in the changing chance.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 5, 2002)

I think that Boromir's final hours were very important for the whole outcome of the story. Had he not tried to take the ring, Frodo would not have fled the company and I think it would not have gone so well. Who could say that the Ring would not have worked it's evil on the rest of the Company, had they stayed with Frodo? Aragorn at least would have felt compelled to go with Frodo and because of that Gondor would have fallen.
Boromir's betrayal was absolutely necessary. Faramir wouldn't have coped with that bit half as well as his brother.


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

> ragorn at least would have felt compelled to go with Frodo and because of that Gondor would have fallen.



Not at all clear...See Quercus thread on Aragorn.

Everything would have been different, but a storyteller could weave another good tale, either way.

E.g.

At Parth Galen, instead of the unpleasant "Breaking" there is an agreement to split up. However, the Orcs still attack. Frodo leaves as before. He meets Boromir in Itilien, and evades him in some fashion, and Boromir again falls defending Frodo at the end from an Orc attack. The story is almost recovered at that point.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Remember too that Frodo would have managed to successfully conceal the Ring from Faramir, but for Sam blurting it out. That would not have happened had Boromir been there in his place: Faramir put Sam at his ease with his reverence for the Elves. Boromir was suspicious of Galadriel, and would have said so.

So Boromir would not have known about the ring, and so would not have been tempted by it. Even if he had known, it took months to corrupt him not a few hours: it doesn't seem likely he would have taken it from Frodo.

However his attitude to Frodo, Sam and Gollum wandering throught Ithilien might have been less wise than Faramir's. I think he would have tried to take them back to Minas Tirith. And Gollum would have been killed for fishing in the fountain!

The ring going to Minas Tirith, just as Mordor attacks would have been a bad one though. Consider this: Denethor would not have topped himself, with Boromir still alive. When the ring turns up, just as the siege closes in, Gandalf has to stop Denethor taking the ring!


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

At Ithilien Gollum is a bit earlier since Frodo left earlier. He is captured by Boromir. Gollum says when asked what he is doing there at forfeit of his life: "Askssss it about the Precioussss" pointing at Frodo. Boromir puts 2+2=Halfling+Preciousss. The nearness to Mordor makes his Ringlust bloom immediately.


----------



## Kiwi (Mar 6, 2002)

Perhaps Faramir would have remained honorable if he had come to face the ring of power...But what might have happened if Boromir had been left behind in Gondor?
I may be getting my wires crossed here as I don't have a copy of the book with me...but isn't it their father who had one of the seeing stones and was being slowly turned to the dark side by Sauron? (Or was that Eomer's senior?)
Boromir being as vulnerable as he was to the power of the ring and his lust for power and glory to be returned to Gondor, may have resulted in more damage had he not been sent forth to join the fellowship at Rivendell.

Forgive me if I have incorrectly recalled this relationship ... and seem to be talking out my #[email protected]


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elanor2 _
> *Well, Faramir probably would have resisted the Ring better than his proud brother, so he would not have tried to take it away from Frodo. Frodo would have no need to run away, and that would have made the parting of the fellowship harder, since Frodo would have gone back to his friends to explain his decision. Perhaps the splitting would have gone different then, with some more of them going with Frodo instead of only Sam. The potential combinations and their consequences then could make a good discusion.
> 
> Also, if Frodo does not run away, he might have been involved in the fight with the orcs and the consequences might have been catastrophic then...
> ...




I agree it would be harder.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elanor2 _
> *Also, if Frodo does not run away, he might have been involved in the fight with the orcs and the consequences might have been catastrophic then...*



I don't think if would've worked out as well if Boromir hadn't been tempted. There were a lot of orcs, and the whole party probably couldn've have gone without having someone die, and the first thing they went for were hobbits. Wait. I just had a thought. If they had taken all 4 hobbits instead of 2, they would've escaped, like Pippin and Merry originally did. Hmmmm...


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kiwi _
> *Perhaps Faramir would have remained honorable if he had come to face the ring of power...But what might have happened if Boromir had been left behind in Gondor?
> I may be getting my wires crossed here as I don't have a copy of the book with me...but isn't it their father who had one of the seeing stones and was being slowly turned to the dark side by Sauron? (Or was that Eomer's senior?)
> Boromir being as vulnerable as he was to the power of the ring and his lust for power and glory to be returned to Gondor, may have resulted in more damage had he not been sent forth to join the fellowship at Rivendell.
> ...


_____________
I just agree with Kiwi;His lust for power would have made up many catastrophic consecuences.
*Legolas_The Elf*


----------



## Quercus (Mar 9, 2002)

Faramir probably wouldn’t have thrown a rock into the lake by the gate of Moria and disturbed the nasty creature within, as his brother did. Not that it would have changed the outcome of the story, but it would have been one less nasty experience for Frodo and Sam.

Boromir was self serving, he saw no benefit in destroying the ring. He joined the fellowship only because they were heading in the same direction as Minas Tirith and he hoped that perhaps he would be able to dissuade at least some of the fellowship into going to the White City with him. Once Gandalf was out of the picture, Boromir started thinking about bringing the ring, itself to Minas Tirith. By the time the fellowship got to Parth Galen their dedication to the quest begun to waver. None of them really wanted to go to Mordor and the thoughts (that Boromir had planted in their heads) of going first to Minas Tirith had become very tempting.

Faramir, on the other hand, admired Gandalf and the elves. He would have understood the importance of destroying the ring, and I believe that he would have encouraged the fellowship to stick to their task. He might have even thought that it was more important for him to go with Frodo than to return home. 

At any rate, there might not have been that hesitation at Parth Galen where Frodo was put into the uncomfortable position of having to again decide the fate of himself and his companions. Perhaps they would have crossed the river before the orcs had a chance to attack.

However, unless they were able to avoid being captured by Boromir on the east side of the Anduin river, things probably would have taken a turn for the worse. Even if Faramir had been with them, I don’t think that Boromir would have willingly let the Ring-bearer and his friends go. Thus, we’re back to Frodo having to use the ring to escape from Boromir. In this case, could he, or even would he set his friends free, or would he end up going into Mordor alone? We all know that the quest is doomed without Gollum there to intervene at the very end but I think it’s also doomed without Sam (or someone with Sam‘s dedication) along to guide and protect Frodo.

Probably best to leave Boromir and Faramir the way they are in the book.


----------

